# JSP Layout, Wie gestalte ich es am besten?



## WaNNaBe (12. Apr 2010)

Àlso liebe Leser =) ...

ich bins mal wieder. Meine Web App läuft soweit... JSP/Servlet steht. Jetzt fehlt natürlich noch nen schönes look & feel =).

Wie gestalte ich meine JSP jetzt am besten, dass ich oben halt nen header habe, links eine Navigationsleiste und der rest rechts quasi content bereich ist.

Sollte relativ simple sein.

zum vorstellen hier eine kleine Skizze vom Meisterkünstler  ...
____________________
|          header           | 
|___________________|
|N|                           |
|A|                           | 
|V|                           |
|I |       content          |
|  |                           |
|_|_________________|

hoffe das ist anschaulich genug  ... hab mir viel mühe gegeben *gg*

also gut ich denke mal ihr wisst wie ich es meine .

Hab nun mein Servlet und meine JSP... Servlet bleibt ja unangetastet. Der layout code kommt ja inne JSP.
Nur nun meine Frage... wie genau? =)

hat da jmd. vllt nen beispiel? mit syntax und code?^^
Ich mein vorkauen brauch mir niemand was, aber gegoogelt hab ich schon, nix gutes gefunden, deswegen frag ich hier, vllt hat ja jmd nen guten insider tipp zu ner guten bsp page.

Wünsche allen schonmal ne gute Nacht. bis morgen =)

€dit: der übernimmt mir nich so dufte meine zeichnung... die striche diejetzt links stehen sollen der rechte bildrand sein


----------



## mvitz (12. Apr 2010)

Idealerweise macht man sowas mit Hilfe von CSS. Wenn man das allerdings nicht kann, wird es schwer, ich empfehle dann immer: Home: Yet Another Multicolumn Layout | An (X)HTML/CSS Framework als CSS Framework. Weiterhin sind z.B. Header und Navigation ja für jede deiner Seiten gleich. Insofern kann man z.B. diese beiden Parts in eigene Dateien auslagern und die Content-Seiten includen dann den Header und die Navigation.


----------



## JanHH (14. Apr 2010)

Also unabhängig davon ob man nun meint, sowas "nicht so machen zu sollen", oder doch, kann man sowas sehr einfach mit einer oder mehreren html-TABLEs realisieren. Aber Layout mit Tables, dafür, scheint es, wurde mittlerweile die Prügelstrafe wieder eingeführt..


----------



## pizza1234 (14. Apr 2010)

Hi,

wie wär es denn mit Tiles?

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Geeeee (14. Apr 2010)

JanHH hat gesagt.:


> Aber Layout mit Tables, dafür, scheint es, wurde mittlerweile die Prügelstrafe wieder eingeführt..


Nicht ohne Grund 

In Bezug auf Tiles sollte man sich auch Sitemesh anschauen.
Haben beide Ihre Pro und Contras.


----------



## WaNNaBe (15. Apr 2010)

schon gut jungs und mädels =) ...

Auch wenns dafür die Prügelstrafe gibt... es musste schnell gehen , hab jetzt Tables gemacht und die auf jeder jsp einfach included!

Hatt nicht viel zeit und erst recht keine zeit um mich noch irgendwo einzulesen. Css wäre mir noch geläufig gewesen und hätte ich noch einbauen können, aber selbst dafür war es ein wenig zu knapp.

Morgen Abgabe des Projektes bei der IHK... muss heut noch Pflichtenheft machen *schäm*^^

Zumindest die Funktionalitäten ~~


----------

